# Sheridan Products--1.20.3 box car part 2



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my decals from Stan Cedarleaf this afternoon. As usual he does a great job of working with the customer to get a very nice set of decals.

If the weather is good tomorrow, I'll put it in service with a train from the Clear Lake Lumber Company.

I'm a very happy camper! 


Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Chuck. I think the little touch of the galloping goose is great. Like you said, too bad these kits are no longer availble.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

DOC:

Thanks!!

Here is a picture of the first revenue run.

Chuck


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice boxcar!


----------

